# Trying to find out if I have IBS



## 16417 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello all, I don't know if anyone will read this, but here goes...I had my first "attack" when I was in the 7th grade. I was at my basketball game, and when I was in the locker room I just had this mindblowing abdombinal pain, and had to literally be carried out and taken to the hospital (Though, naturally, the pain subsided before I got there). I'm 18 now, and over the past 5 years, I periodically have this happen (Once every couple weeks, roundabouts). I went to a doctor a few years back and he mentioned a "nervous stomach" and got me on some medication, but it never seems to help.I've read through a lot of people's stories and what I have doesn't seem to be as severe as most. There's no chronic, day after day, D; it's just sporadic attacks. Stress is the main thing that will do it for me (like before events or social situations), though I've also noticed it seems to happen often if I get up earlier in the morning than I normally do. It's generally a wave of strong abdominal pain, which comes and goes (in waves, it seems) for about 10 - 15 minutes (on average), followed shortly by some D. Once that's down, I'm normally home free until next time.I dunno, it's just incredibly annoying and very painful when it's really bad, and I've never really tried going to the doctors to figure it out, I've just tried to ignore it. But now I want to know if it might really be IBS, or if it's something totally different, or even something that's not really anything special at all. =/Cheers


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Its worth getting a diagnosis for several reasons:. There are some other bowel conditions that can get very nasty if not caught early on, to diagnose IBS these would be tested for and eliminated.. If you get a diagnosis you can usually get a doc to try you on different meds avaliable(more difficult without.) You might benefit for medicines like anti-spasmodics or anti-Diahorreals to control the "flare-ups" when they happen. This obviously makes it easier to get on with things when you might otherwise be confined to the toilet.Though some of the diagnosis are a bit expensive(colonoscopy







most health insurance plans will cover it. Also its easier to get medication on them with a sound diagnosis (Im told.)Good Luck,mr_colt


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Sounds similiar to how I have it. Mine is mostly the pain and doesn't damage my life quite as much as it seems to do for some folks, but I also get it in "waves". However mine seems to be on and off for about six weeks, then vanish entirely for a few months at a time. When I first had the pains I thought I had kidney stones or appendicitis or something, I used to get really frightened.I always find that just trying to relax is the best way. If whenever you feel the pain, you think "oh no, an attack!" then it tends to stay longer and be worse, but just doing your best to ignore it and carry on your life tends to help it calm down quicker - perhaps this is to do with the links they make between IBS and stress.I am in the middle of one of my six week 'waves' at the moment, but I've noticed that each time it starts to go off when I stop worrying about it.Persistance with doctors helps too, I've been to the doctor about it a number of times and the last time he gave me some tablets to stop the pains which seem to (mostly) help.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Theres various things that can help. Knowing if your symptoms are IBS for sure is very important. I know these problems are a bit embarrasing; but its been shown that "closet" IBS sufferes in the UK for example: Lead very difficult lives that could be made greatly easier through medical treatment and employer/edu provider understanding. (Ibsnetwork 2005.)For example there are drugs like codeine phosphate; that act as a pain-killer and anti-diahorreal. Though its not suitable for regular daily use due to the fact its a controlled susbtance. If irregular flare-ups are your problem then it would be fine taking it. I use it on the occasions where my normal anti-d's aren't giving enough control. Theres so many possible avenues to go down but the most important thing is to categorically find out what is going on.The sooner you get a diagnosis the better. Then you will be able to get the treatment that will work the best for you.Your first port of call is seeing your general doctor; explain your symptoms and that you want to be tested for IBS. You also could at least be px'd some anti-d's or pain-killers while your waiting for the tests to. I regretted that I didn't get diagnosed sooner cause IBS can destroy your life if you let it. Its taken me a long time to get it under control.The best advice I can give you is to get it sorted before it starts to control you. Even if it doesn't get any worse; the doc will be able to give you the right meds to control the "flare-ups" when they happen so you can get on with life.It will also benefit you if you don't have a free health service in your country; to make sure your health insurance is up to date and fully comprehensive now. It can be very difficult to get it once you are diagnosed and need it for treatment.Best Regards,mr_colt


----------

